
Ask HN: Meeting with acquirer / competitor. How much tech to disclose? - smallerfish
I&#x27;m CTO of a startup. Hoping to find a few people who have been around this block.<p>We&#x27;re worth around $20M at the moment, vs our competitor&#x27;s worth of around $100M. They&#x27;re ahead of us in some ways, but we beat them on others (including some of our analytics). They&#x27;ve expressed interest in acquiring us, and we&#x27;re giving it fair consideration.<p>We have a getting-to-know-you meeting in a couple of weeks from now. How much tech detail should I extend? We have NDAs on both sides, but obviously (at least to me) those are worthless in terms of protecting us from them implementing disclosed ideas. CEO (who is non technical) isn&#x27;t as concerned.
======
kwikiel
none

